# "Blood Moon" Coming



## GhoulishCop (Sep 25, 2009)

April 15 will witness a relatively rare lunar event called a "blood moon," when there's a lunar eclipse at the full moon that turns the moon blood red. While that's fascinating and I plan to stay up to see it -- it will occur around 3:00 a.m. EST; midnight, PST -- the real reason I'm posting about it is because of what comes next.

A blood moon happens when the Earth fully obscures the sun from the face of the moon. The position of the sun colors the rim of the Earth red and it casts that light onto the moon itself.

Even more rare is the fact that there will be a series of blood moons occurring over the next year at equal six-month intervals. That means the next one should come right around October 15. Although it would have been very cool for it to happen on Halloween, it seems to me that haunters -- both pro and home -- could use this extremely rare phenomenon to build up some sort of excitement around their haunts. Scheduling a walk-thru for home haunters or having a special "blood moon" event for the pros would seem one way to do it.

Since there will then be two more blood moons thereafter, another in April 2015 and the fourth one in October 2015, there will be another opportunity to repeat the tie in.

Cheers,
Rich


----------



## deadSusan (Jun 26, 2013)

Whoa that's Passover! Amazing how that happened.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

"Blood Moon" - I like the sound of that


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)




----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Sounds cool. Thanx for letting us know. I just updated my calendar with those dates.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Hmmm, just realized the blood moon is showing up on Tax Day. Somehow the phrase "you can't get blood from a stone" comes to mind....:googly:


----------



## SPOOKY J (Nov 20, 2009)

Great info Rich! Kind of a strange coincidence that it will be on tax day.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:Thanks for the infor Rich! I'll try to stay up all night to see that one! Isn't that tax day, anyway? I'm sure I'll be burning the midnight oil anyhoo. (The Blood Moon in October, I'm really looking forward to that one!)


----------



## Bethene (Jan 19, 2008)

thank you for the info,, I will try to stay up, will depend on if I need to work the next day, but that is interesting!


----------



## Lambchop (Jan 28, 2011)

I'm on the west coast. Will definetly be up for this event.


----------



## Magic13 (Dec 20, 2012)

Maybe they don't like the term blood moon.. Some refer to it as a pink moon?????? 
I look forward as ever to everyone's up coming props!!!!


----------



## GhoulishCop (Sep 25, 2009)

So the astronomers have gotten a little more precise with when these moons will occur. The exact dates are April 15, October 8, April 4, and then September 28. So that throws our timing off a little, but if you're into symbolism, it gets even more hairy:

Last night, Mars, the Earth, and the Sun were all be alignment, a rare event in itself, but then to be followed by the four blood moons AND followed by six full moons is something that's only happened a couple of times in the last 2,000 years.

And according to biblical scholars, the last three have coincided with significant events for the Jewish people: the first, in 1493, saw the expulsion of Jews by the Spanish Inquisition, The second coincided with the establishment of the State of Israel in 1949, and the last one occurred in 1967 at the time of the Six Day War.

Not being religious but fully awed by nature, I love this kind of stuff. Here's an article that explains why some are saying this heralds the end of days (what doesn't these days?), but also points out the exceeding rarity of the events and why the occurrences seem bunched up now but are unlikely to happen again for a long, long time (it has to do with the slowing of the Earth's elliptical orbit).

http://www.express.co.uk/news/world...rth-and-Sun-mean-the-end-of-the-world-is-nigh

Assuming we all get out of this alive, happy haunting!

Rich


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Thanx for sharing the post are article. I too like how a chain of events coincides with these natural goings on.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I like this quote: "You’ll never go broke predicting the apocalypse."


----------



## corey872 (Jan 10, 2010)

Thanks for the tip. - I dabble in astronomy a bit... had never heard of the 'Blood Moon' so had to do a bit of research. Looks like the term dates all the way back to 2013 ... yes, last year. A few sources cite a book by John Hagee. But I guess it beats naming the Pink Moon (April), Flower Moon (May) or Strawberry Moon (June).

As another tidbit, the color of the moon during the eclipse can very from deep red to orange to a yellowy orange. It's basically the color of all the sunsets of the world casting on the moon, so it varies with atmospheric conditions, dust and pollution in effect at the time.

But then I guess definitions are always changing. I've seen quite a few references to 'rare' Mars opposition, but it happens like clockwork every 2 years, 1 month and 18 days. "Back in the day" - don't think we called something which happened every couple of years 'rare'!


----------

